# SISTEMA | Sprache umstellen



## daniel80 (24 November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich nutze aktuell die deutsche Version der SISTEMA. Leider wird mir die Sprache im SISTEMA Konfigurator nur mit Deutsch angegeben, ich kann also nicht wechseln. 

Da die gleichzeitige Installation von zwei Programm-Versionen (DE / EN) nicht möglich ist, wollte ich fragen, wie es möglich ist, im SISTEMA Konfigurator die Sprache zu wechseln.

Danke vorab!


----------



## formulator (24 November 2021)

Im Menü Edit den Eintrag "SISTEMA Configurator (language)" wählen. Da kannst die Sprache zwischen DE un ENG wählen.
Grüße


----------



## daniel80 (24 November 2021)

Danke! Soweit war ich schon - Ich kann in dem Dropdown-Menü nur DE auswählen.

Ich "meine", dass es beim Download der Setup-Datei auch keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, sich eine Installationsdatei ENTWEDER in DE ODER in EN herunterzuladen. 

Besser wäre, beide Sprachen im gleichen Programm auswählen zu können.


----------



## UMI- (24 November 2021)

Ich meine das du bei der Installation auswählen kannst welche Sprachpakete installiert werden sollen.


----------



## daniel80 (24 November 2021)

Passt - danke. Hatte mich bei der ersten Installation anscheinend irgendwie verklickt.


----------

